# COD4 Corrupted File/Memory



## drew316 (Apr 12, 2009)

started playing COD4 this morning and PB kicked me after playing about 2 mins in the game and this message came up "Corrupted File/Memory [120143]".
i cant more then 2 mins before PB kicks me.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: COD4 help: won't run please help*

Wow, are you hacking or have a hacking tool?

I wonder if a virus infected your game, do a scan.

Also try playing COD4 in safe mode.


----------



## drew316 (Apr 12, 2009)

nah im not hacking i dont even know how to get hacks for cod


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try playing with PunkBuster off....


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

update punkbuster manually this way sometimes this happens
http://www.punkbuster.com/


----------

